# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Smelly drains, how to fix?

## wozzzzza

i have smelly drains in my bathroom, when i wake up in morning the bathroom stinks like mouldy drain.  as the weather is warming up its getting worse.
what is a good method to fix this?  i have PVC pipes.

----------


## elkangorito

The answer is Actizyme, which is available in supermarkets.  Southern Cross Laboratories

----------


## Gooner

Perhaps the wind is sucking air out of the water traps in the drain causing the sewer gases to enter your house. This sounds like the most likely scenario.

----------


## Dave_KB

> Perhaps the wind is sucking air out of the water traps in the drain causing the sewer gases to enter your house. This sounds like the most likely scenario.

  I have a similar problem with smelly drains. 
If this is the cause, whats the fix?

----------


## tricky4000

Do you have a drain in the middle of your bathroom, in case of overflowing sinks/shower/bath?  That usually doesn't get much water down it and it dries out.  Pour about a litre of water down it (preferably old shower water. We are experiencing a water crisis after all).

----------


## wozzzzza

all drains are full to the strap so no sewer gases are getting in.  the floor drain has the hand basin outlet tapped directly into it and you can see the water coming through it.
i got some of this actizyme drain treatment pellets, will see how they go tonight when it give it a go.

----------


## chipps

Hey wozzzza, do you have a stink-pipe? 
My bathroom was a cheap reno by previous owner, no stink pipe fitted  :Cry:  
Everytime I have a shower, the pong appears, tried bleach down the shower waste, works for a short while, but stink eventually returns. 
Have terracotta sewer pipes, maybe there's a crack or two?

----------


## tasha

My theory is that the smelly drain is a result of using softwash.

----------


## elkangorito

> all drains are full to the strap so no sewer gases are getting in.  the floor drain has the hand basin outlet tapped directly into it and you can see the water coming through it.
> i got some of this actizyme drain treatment pellets, will see how they go tonight when it give it a go.

  It will take longer than one night to work. 
I advise to add the required amount of pellets to a litre of cold water & let it sit for 20 minutes, then pour it down the drain. I also think it's a good idea to put a teaspoon of pellets in every drain in your house. *Follow the directions* & in a week or 2, your odours will disappear.

----------


## tasha

Soap on tap... in a pump bottle. An alternative to a bar of soap.

----------


## wozzzzza

> It will take longer than one night to work. 
> I advise to add the required amount of pellets to a litre of cold water & let it sit for 20 minutes, then pour it down the drain. I also think it's a good idea to put a teaspoon of pellets in every drain in your house. *Follow the directions* & in a week or 2, your odours will disappear.

   ok, will try it again tonight.

----------


## rrobor

Dont agree with the softwash thing, I have to use that stuff  (due to taking prednisolone) not soap. If I use soap it causes my skin to have yeast infections and I stink  2 minuets after ive washed. Anyways we have no issues and hardly use any soap.

----------


## wozzzzza

tried running that drain cleaner now twice over 2 nights, drains still stink, what else can i do??

----------


## glock40sw

> tried running that drain cleaner now twice over 2 nights, drains still stink, what else can i do??

  Rub some "VICKS" under your nose????? :Biggrin:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Qldp

Break up some blue loo tabs(good quality anti-bacterial ones) and drop bits into your floor waste, the smell might be from bacteria living above the waterlevel in your floor waste. See if you can get a scrubbing brush(round cobweb broom will fit) down there as well and try to clean the pipe. This has worked on a few problem drains I have come across. Use a heavy duty anti-bac cleaner or chlorine.
Good Luck

----------


## rrobor

If it were my drain I think I would see if I could find a place down the line a bit where I could block it. Then Id fill it up with hot heavilly bleached water  and let that sit for a few hours. If that dont kill em nothing will.

----------


## elkangorito

> tried running that drain cleaner now twice over 2 nights, drains still stink, what else can i do??

  Drains stink because of the bacteria in them. There just happen to be 2 types of bacteria...good & bad.
Bleach etc kill both types of bacteria & so the smell will quickly return. You either have to block the smell from exiting your pipes or reduce the bacteria responsible for the smell. 
I doubt that you tried Actizyme because if you had read the instructions, it clearly says that it doesn't work overnight. Also, if you use Actizyme & then use something like bleach, you will kill the Actizyme. 
If you are serious about getting rid of your smell, you will: 
1] not use bleach or the like in your drains. As a matter of fact, these things make the situation worse.
2]  use something like Actizyme, making sure that you fully read the directions.
3] be patient.

----------


## rrobor

Just happen to disagree with that. Bacteria is bacteria. That say in your throat you have bacteria that is beneficial may be so but its still bacteria. The Idea i would suggest stems from an upset stomache may benefit from yogurt etc as that is a natural and required bacteria in the gut. That though will not stop you getting helicobacter which will chew holes through it. Bacteria is also used to break down sewage but that requires certain conditions unlikely to be found in a drain. My suggestion would be, if you wish to use magic crystals , clean all the goop from the drain first and start fresh.

----------


## sparksta

A cheap option also is to use hydrated lime, just add a cup or so to the sink or toilet at night.  Repeat over the course of a week and see it turns out.

----------


## wozzzzza

> 2] use something like Actizyme, making sure that you fully read the directions.
> 3] be patient.

   well thats what the box says it contains unless its false advertising.  and im reading the instruction word for word and following them 100%.     

> A cheap option also is to use hydrated lime, just add a cup or so to the sink or toilet at night. Repeat over the course of a week and see it turns out.

   its worth a try, i have 15KG sitting out the back, i will give it a go.

----------


## elkangorito

Wozzza, Actizyme is a long term solution to your problem. It may take a week or 2 to work. If you choose to use harsh chemicals, you may get a "quick fix" but the smell will come back.
Once actizyme has started to work, you can greatly reduce the dosage (save money). This stuff is not "magic pellets"...it does work very bloody well. I have used it before when I lived in Aus. 
I take it your actizyme instructions are similar to the instructions in the below link; http://www.bugs2go.com.au/actizyme.pdf

----------


## wozzzzza

> Wozzza, Actizyme is a long term solution to your problem. It may take a week or 2 to work. If you choose to use harsh chemicals, you may get a "quick fix" but the smell will come back.
> Once actizyme has started to work, you can greatly reduce the dosage (save money). This stuff is not "magic pellets"...it does work very bloody well. I have used it before when I lived in Aus. 
> I take it your actizyme instructions are similar to the instructions in the below link; http://www.bugs2go.com.au/actizyme.pdf

   yep thats it, 2 teaspoons of the pellets dissolved in about a litre of water and poured down drain and left overnight.

----------

